# Who made the 1999 Schwinn Homegrown



## jcschwinn (Dec 11, 2005)

I read a write up below this that Yeti made only a few certain types of Schwinns, but who made the 1999 Homegrown Pro? I always thought that it was Yeti, I may be wrong, would not be the first. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I also have a question on putting disc brakes on the back, is there a brake that would work, I bought Avid Mechanicals but I cannot find a bracket that will fit. Once again thank you


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

jcschwinn said:


> I read a write up below this that Yeti made only a few certain types of Schwinns, but who made the 1999 Homegrown Pro? I always thought that it was Yeti, I may be wrong, would not be the first. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I also have a question on putting disc brakes on the back, is there a brake that would work, I bought Avid Mechanicals but I cannot find a bracket that will fit. Once again thank you


Not sure who it was but it was likely not Yeti. In 1999, Yeti didn't even make Yetis. Yeti's Durrango shop produced frames through 1998 (closed in early '99). After that, Yeti frame production was outsourced for a few years, before being brought back in-house.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Anodizing Inc made them several years, aside for instance the Sworks M4s back than. They are now working under the Sapa Group name and still do a lot of US framebuilding for SantaCruz for instance.

http://www.sapagroup.com/templates/Page.aspx?id=2913


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Ex Schwinn employee here. In 99 the Pro and the Factory were 7000 Series and made in Durango. Schwinn bought the Yeti facility to bring high end frame production in house. It only took a few years before Schwinn outgrew the technology and the capabilities of the Durango factory and had everything built in Portland.

In another post Jeroen mentions M4. I love the marketing hype. M4 and Schwinn Enlightened Platinum tubing were both 6069 aluminum, same as SC uses on a bunch of it's bikes currently. I remember a heated discussion amongst the mucky mucks of Schwinn at the time regarding moving production from Durango. The Yeti facility couldn't work with 6069...


----------



## Fort James (Jan 26, 2006)

What about the 2000 Homegrown Pro frameset? Are they 6000 series aluminum? I just bought an orange one from Ebay and I am a bit curious.

Thanks


----------



## titaniumgeo (Mar 15, 2006)

What can you tell me about my '97 "XT" - I seem to remember this all now, mine was one of the 6000 series aluminum frames and the higher end "team" frame was the Yetti-built frame out of Easton Ultralight which was 7000 series..I think. What do you know about this ignazjr?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

ignazjr said:


> In another post Jeroen mentions M4. I love the marketing hype. M4 and Schwinn Enlightened Platinum tubing were both 6069 aluminum, same as SC uses on a bunch of it's bikes currently. I remember a heated discussion amongst the mucky mucks of Schwinn at the time regarding moving production from Durango. The Yeti facility couldn't work with 6069...


At that same time a dutch brand had a frame in their range as well, that was made at Anodizing, which was basically the same as the M4 and which they called 'HyperLite'. It featured a wishbone design that brand never had used before and never did after that (they normally had 'standard seatstays). Nobody knew and most people overhere saw that particalur brand not as that 'high end' and went to buy M4s en mass... that BeOne frame though, was just as good, but the decal on the downtube made people decide differently.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Fort James said:


> What about the 2000 Homegrown Pro frameset? Are they 6000 series aluminum? I just bought an orange one from Ebay and I am a bit curious.
> 
> Thanks


That bike was one of the super light 6069 frames from Ano Inc. That year, there was a black ano and a gold ano and an orange painted. If you scrape the paint off, it's likely annodized underneath. Unlike paint, which you can touch up, there's not going back on a bad annodizing job. Schwinn had to offer a painted frame to take care of the annodizing blems! Sweet frame. The annodized ones were 2.9lbs for a 19" (legit - I saw it on the scale). The orange one is a tad heavier.

Titaniumgeo - let me do some digging on the '97 XT. I don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## jcschwinn (Dec 11, 2005)

*I appreciate all of the Information*

I appreciate all of those that replied, I really like the bike. I just wanted to know the history behind it. Once again thanks.


----------



## laackund (Sep 10, 2004)

*how do i know*

ive had my home grown for the last... i dont even know how many years.... how do i know what year it was produced, and who made it... yeti.... ? are there any changes over the years that would distinguish between different models? couldnt tell you what the stock components were... everything except the crank arms have been upgraded over the years. we're working almost strictly with the frame. no disc mounts if that helps.


----------

